# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  June 2019 Challenge: The City of Nautirius

## Greg

I posted this on Twitter yesterday, but here's a quick phone pic of my progress...



Not much...  :Wink: 

...But heading up to Bradford with a couple of long train journeys so will have a good time to make headway on it and get something together for the end! Haven't completed a challenge for a while so determined to get this one done!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greg

Quick update. Circle-mania is finished!!  :Wink: 



Now onto fleshing out all the details!

*Edit: Another quick update:

----------


## fol2dol

Hey Greg, if you want to compete, you'll need to add the ### Latest WIP ### tag to your map  :Wink:

----------


## Greg

Thanks fol2dol, I know. Just wasn't far enough along to deserve that yet!  :Wink: 

Appreciate you pointing it out though!  :Smile:

----------


## fol2dol

Like Wingshaw, I'd like to see your map finished, on time or not. The sketch is very promising  :Wink:

----------


## Greg

> Like Wingsaw, I'd like to see your map finished, on time or not. The sketch is very promising


Thanks!  :Smile:  Yeah, Wingshaw's was shaping up to be really cool, so I hope it's manages to get finished one way or the other!

Anyway, latest update. Hoping to get a bit more done before the deadline, but just in case...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Greg

I didn't get as clean a pic as I would have liked, but here we go:


The City of Nautirius

Deep beneath the rolling waves and far beyond the reaches of any landmass, lies the ancient City of Nautirius.

Many moons ago, Nautirius was a prosperous city standing tall on an island above the ocean, but as the years fell by, so too did the city. Gradually eroding away until only its skeleton remained, shimmering beneath the water. And so its ruins became makeshift homes for the dwellers beneath the waves.

Gradually, but surely, they began to build on the ruins and year by year passed and the city once again began to stand tall, with layer upon layer of towering domes. Great channels ran where ancient roads once lay, coral shelves grew where grass once thrived and where an old bridge once stood, now stood one anew, the Long Trail. Once upon a time horses and men of old walked across this bridge, now it is reserved purely for the giant spidercrabs and huge Deepsnails as they drag great crates of goods across the ocean floor and into the new city. Small whales and great fish also carry goods to the city into its Deepdocks and this has helped the city come back to life and continue to spire upwards.


Nautirius was once a great city of the lands, but that time has long since passed; Nautirius is now a great city of the sea and perhaps one day, its great domes will peak out above the waves once again.


### Latest WIP ###



Inked on A3 Paper
Shaded and labelled in Photoshop

----------


## Adfor

E-gads! Superb work, your line work is immaculate, and the layout, so good!

I always loved the idea of underwater rivers, to which I think you did that mechanic much justice. Will you color it?

Cheers!

IR

----------


## Greg

> E-gads! Superb work, your line work is immaculate, and the layout, so good!
> 
> I always loved the idea of underwater rivers, to which I think you did that mechanic much justice. Will you color it?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> IR


Thanks IR! I might colour it but certainly not before the end of the challenge as it could end at any moment!

----------

